# Caja China style boxes and smoking, check it out!



## pperkins (Mar 12, 2012)

The debate is about to be laid to rest, lol...

This model will be released shorty, and I'll be getting mine even more shortly. Review coming very soon!








(These pics were taken during testing, before the smoke stack and firebox were combined.)


----------



## luv2q (Mar 12, 2012)

Great looking box! I'd like to hear the opinions of those that use them, once it's released. If the reviews are positive, I will certainly pick one up. Our homemade box works great, but it won't last forever.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 12, 2012)

So will the coals now be going on top or in the firebox?? Has there been any practice runs with it? Do they cook about the same time wise?


----------



## franklin3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like asolid unit.  I have the old style wooden with sheet metal liner.  I love how it cooks but even though I keep it covered the plywood frame is a bust.  I'll wait and see how muc they want for this new all metal unit.  Even though it cooks great  id never buy another wooden one!


----------

